# Wing Chun - Wooden Dummy or Bob Dummy?



## Talisker (May 18, 2021)

If someone was wanting to learn and practice Wing Chun at home due to the Covid lockdown. If you could only buy one or the other which would you think is the better option to buy for yourself and why?

Either a Wing Chun wooden Dummy
Or
A Freestanding Bob Boxing Dummy.

I am asking as I am tooing and frowing between which to buy. I can only afford, and only have the space for one but I am not sure which to get.


----------



## angelariz (May 18, 2021)

I built my dummys. 
I have a wooden dummy, a couple pvc dummies, and a bob type called a kendo dummy.  My training space has a lot of home made gear.

My Bob was made from pvc and galvanized pipe wrapped in foam rubber and pleather.


----------



## geezer (May 19, 2021)

Bob and the mook yang jong serve different purposes. If you aren't deep into Wing Chun, just go for a Bob. Or say the heck with it and just hang up an old tire and beat it with a stick. That's good cheap fun!


----------



## Martial D (May 20, 2021)

From a practical standpoint I'd go with Bob. The wooden man looks cooler as a background prop though, and even cooler than that if you can do the forms for it well.


----------



## Graywalker (May 20, 2021)

I have used both, a wooden dummy is by far a more durable product. The "Bob" didn't last a week before it fell apart.

Maybe it was simply a bad day for it, but I am still reluctant to purchase another.


----------



## wckf92 (May 21, 2021)

Just go get a good used heavy bag...and beat the snot out of it. Oh, and if it tears: duct tape is your friend. 
You're welcome.


----------



## Martial D (May 21, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> I have used both, a wooden dummy is by far a more durable product. The "Bob" didn't last a week before it fell apart.
> 
> Maybe it was simply a bad day for it, but I am still reluctant to purchase another.


They aren't all created equal. A good one should last nearly forever. I recommend Century.


----------



## geezer (May 21, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> I have used both, a wooden dummy is by far a more durable product. The "Bob" didn't last a week before it fell apart.
> 
> Maybe it was simply a bad day for it, but I am still reluctant to purchase another.


What did you do? _Rip it´s head off?_



...Seriously, I've never really worked with one of those things, but they don't look all that frail. What happened? I mean like did it start splitting or something?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 21, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> I have used both, a wooden dummy is by far a more durable product. The "Bob" didn't last a week before it fell apart.
> 
> Maybe it was simply a bad day for it, but I am still reluctant to purchase another.


I'm going to raise the BS flag on this. I've used freestanding bags, hanging bags, and BOB for years and years. There is simply no way you destroyed one in a week, unless you were using it to practice axe.


----------



## geezer (May 21, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm going to raise the BS flag on this. I've used freestanding bags, hanging bags, and BOB for years and years. There is simply no way you destroyed one in a week, unless you were using it to practice axe.


Well, maybe he was using one of the cheap knock-off "Bobs" you can find online. Could have ordered it by accident. You know, did a search for _*Bobs* _and accidentally typed-in _*Boobs* _and ended up with_ this:_


----------



## RagingBull (May 22, 2021)

Martial D said:


> From a practical standpoint I'd go with Bob. The wooden man looks cooler as a background prop though, and even cooler than that if you can do the forms for it well.


cool aint gonna win fights ...Dummy !


----------



## Graywalker (May 22, 2021)

geezer said:


> What did you do? _Rip it´s head off?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...Seriously, I've never really worked with one of those things, but they don't look all that frail. What happened? I mean like did it start splitting or something?


The material, simply started tearing. After a few strikes, the face alone didn't hold up. It could have been defective or the product is simply crap...I don't know, but I do know, that I will not waste the money on another.


----------



## Graywalker (May 22, 2021)

I still stand by the statement, that a wooden dummy is by far more durable than a BoB.


----------



## Graywalker (May 22, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm going to raise the BS flag on this. I've used freestanding bags, hanging bags, and BOB for years and years. There is simply no way you destroyed one in a week, unless you were using it to practice axe.


That's cool. 🙄


----------



## RagingBull (May 22, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> I still stand by the statement, that a wooden dummy is by far more durable than a BoB.


can you post up a video of you using the wooden dummy. show us rather than telling us .


----------



## Graywalker (May 22, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> can you post up a video of you using the wooden dummy. show us rather than telling us .


So you would like me to post a video on whether or not a wooden dummy (made from wood), is more durable than a BoB, made from plastic/polyurethane material?

Do I really need to prove that?


----------



## RagingBull (May 22, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> So you would like me to post a video on whether or not a wooden dummy (made from wood), is more durable than a BoB, made from plastic/polyurethane material?
> 
> Do I really need to prove that?


no your post proves you are talking BS..thank you for your entertainment.

(moderator note: post edited to correct quote tags)


----------



## geezer (May 23, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> So you would like me to post a video on whether or not a wooden dummy (made from wood), is more durable than a BoB, made from plastic/polyurethane material?
> 
> Do I really need to prove that?


Well, "durability" is relative.  So ...if you live in a place full of termites, carpenter ants, woodpeckers, and giant beavers... a wooden dummy would not last nearly as long as a plastic "Bob"dummy. 

Now I have a bone to pick with you guys. How come nobody reacted to my super-adolescent post regarding the "Boob dummy" above. That was like ....my best attempt at deliberately juvenile humor in weeks. Sheesh y'all are a tough crowd!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 23, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> The material, simply started tearing. After a few strikes, the face alone didn't hold up. It could have been defective or the product is simply crap...I don't know, but I do know, that I will not waste the money on another.


That had to be a defective one. I've used them, and seen them in several places where they got regular usage, and never saw that.


----------



## Graywalker (May 23, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> That had to be a defective one. I've used them, and seen them in several places where they got regular usage, and never saw that.


I would assume that was the case. I do know that this specific one, didn't last. Students beat on it for about a week and it was garbage.


----------



## Graywalker (May 23, 2021)

geezer said:


> Well, "durability" is relative.  So ...if you live in a place full of termites, carpenter ants, woodpeckers, and giant beavers... a wooden dummy would not last nearly as long as a plastic "Bob"dummy.
> 
> Now I have a bone to pick with you guys. How come nobody reacted to my super-adolescent post regarding the "Boob dummy" above. That was like ....my best attempt at deliberately juvenile humor in weeks. Sheesh y'all are a tough crowd!


And if you live in a fire, the Bob would melt in a matter of minutes.... everything is relative to the situation.

Oh and I searched as soon as you posted the picture, there is a few bob knock offs 😂


----------



## RagingBull (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 24, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> View attachment 26803


Good thing BOB's got no arms.


----------



## BlkTaco47 (May 25, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> I have used both, a wooden dummy is by far a more durable product. The "Bob" didn't last a week before it fell apart.
> 
> Maybe it was simply a bad day for it, but I am still reluctant to purchase another.


wow!  I beat the hell out of mine....empty hands, feet, gloves, eskrima sticks.....no damage at all.  these things are designed to last many years. Our head instructor, GM Taboada as well as other FMA instructors do the same and nothing.

To the OP, get the BoB bag much more versatility.  I have the room and have both (i make my jongs).  If you have a bit of space, even outside, you can easily make one.


----------



## Nobodaddy (May 25, 2021)

Talisker said:


> If someone was wanting to learn and practice Wing Chun at home due to the Covid lockdown. If you could only buy one or the other which would you think is the better option to buy for yourself and why?
> 
> Either a Wing Chun wooden Dummy
> Or
> ...


I recommend a (good) Jong, as it provides you with a tool for practising Wing Chun technique. You could also consider getting a wall bag. My family also plays with Bob, but its applications are more limited and focus on striking.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 25, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> I would assume that was the case. I do know that this specific one, didn't last. Students beat on it for about a week and it was garbage.


I'll have to second the idea that you either got a cheap knockoff or a very rare defective model. I've seen and worked on a number of Century Bobs over the years that have been through years of heavy abuse and I've never seen any of them show more than the most minor of cosmetic damage.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 25, 2021)

To the original question - the wooden dummy and the Bob are intended for very different uses. The wooden dummy is intended for use with a specific form and drills which are primarily about testing your structure for specific WC techniques. The Bob is meant for beating on with full contact. The Bob doesn't have the arms & leg for those structure-testing specific WC drills. Conversely, I wouldn't recommend punching the wooden dummy full force unless you've spent years developing the level of knuckle conditioning which will probably lead to arthritis down the line.


----------



## NightOwl (May 25, 2021)

Talisker said:


> If someone was wanting to learn and practice Wing Chun at home due to the Covid lockdown. If you could only buy one or the other which would you think is the better option to buy for yourself and why?
> 
> Either a Wing Chun wooden Dummy
> Or
> ...


As the others pointed out it really depends on what you want and what your emphasis in MA is. If you are committed to Wing Chun, then I would go with that because the arms especially will help you with the tactile feel of close combat and the angles you need to get in close. If you want to add some striking there are additional targets and pads you can buy. If your primary focus is distancing and striking with some full force kicks thrown in then BOB would be your better option or even just a good heavey bag that you can use for multiple exercises if you mount it from a strong ceiling rafter.
I hope this helps.
Sincerely NightOwl


----------



## Graywalker (May 25, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'll have to second the idea that you either got a cheap knockoff or a very rare defective model. I've seen and worked on a number of Century Bobs over the years that have been through years of heavy abuse and I've never seen any of them show more than the most minor of cosmetic damage.


Could be, I did purchase it at a local sports store. But I think folks are stuck on the crappy bob thing.

For wing Chun, a wooden dummy would be much better, for practicing Wing Chun techniques, than a Bob.

Really, that is what the OP asked.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (May 25, 2021)

Talisker said:


> If someone was wanting to learn and practice Wing Chun at home due to the Covid lockdown. If you could only buy one or the other which would you think is the better option to buy for yourself and why?
> 
> Either a Wing Chun wooden Dummy
> Or
> ...


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (May 25, 2021)

NightOwl said:


> As the others pointed out it really depends on what you want and what your emphasis in MA is. If you are committed to Wing Chun, then I would go with that because the arms especially will help you with the tactile feel of close combat and the angles you need to get in close. If you want to add some striking there are additional targets and pads you can buy. If your primary focus is distancing and striking with some full force kicks thrown in then BOB would be your better option or even just a good heavey bag that you can use for multiple exercises if you mount it from a strong ceiling rafter.
> I hope this helps.
> Sincerely NightOwl


I think a Dummy will serve you longer.


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (May 25, 2021)

Talisker said:


> If someone was wanting to learn and practice Wing Chun at home due to the Covid lockdown. If you could only buy one or the other which would you think is the better option to buy for yourself and why?
> 
> Either a Wing Chun wooden Dummy
> Or
> ...


I've taught Kenpo for fifty years and I still do at home studio. I always teach just adults. I have a 3/4 wooden Ip man wooden dummy on my studio wall, plus a floor punching bag. If you have room for just one, I would advise you getting a round floor punching bag like a Wavemaster punching bag. Later, you can get the wooden arms of a wooden dummy and wrap them around the bag; they sell them on Amazon
You can always harden your forearms and shins with a wooden fighting stick.
Party on!!
Sifu


----------



## geezer (May 25, 2021)

AIKIKENJITSU said:


> I've taught Kenpo for fifty years and I still do at home studio. I always teach just adults. I have a 3/4 wooden Ip man wooden dummy on my studio wall, plus a floor punching bag. If you have room for just one, I would advise you getting a round floor punching bag like a Wavemaster punching bag. Later, you can get the wooden arms of a wooden dummy and wrap them around the bag; they sell them on Amazon
> You can always harden your forearms and shins with a wooden fighting stick.
> Party on!!
> Sifu


What do you mean by a _3/4 dummy?_ ....like just the upper part without the leg? ...Or one of those partial dummies mounted on a wall? 

Also, not being a Wing Chun stylist, do you feel the dummy benefits your Kenpo? 

BTW, in Wing Chun, the dummy may incidentally cause some toughening of the arms, but that is not the intent. If you are smacking it hard enough to do serious arm conditioning, you are not approaching it correctly from a WC/WT/VT perspective. Other systems may differ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (May 26, 2021)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> I think a Dummy will serve you longer.


Reason I say this is your doing wing chun, and you can't practice trapping on a bag you can always practice your six gates and 8 directions on a bag or a piece of plywood learning against a wall and you can always practice your forms in a space. Boxing and other martial arts that are not heavy in contact drills or flexible range will prefer using a bag but in wing chun flexible range contact drills are very important. Also chi sau you can practice by buying a set of flexible arms along with your dummy. Its kinda why the wooden dummy was used in wing chun instead of a bag. Also as you progress the dummy will answer you if you do techniques wrong the dummy will actually hurt you so some guidance will make it easier. And it will tell you when you used sufficient power because the dummy is made to be hard so when you issue power into the dummy it will have a solid character to your strike. Just a personal opinion but if you can afford a dummy I'd get that first if you do wing chun because you can always go get a used heavy bag for a couple dollars at a used sports store.


----------



## RagingBull (May 26, 2021)

no substitute for a real training partner. Dummy or no Dummy. Don´t understand why all these guys go crazy over a wooden dummy. probably will sit in a corner being used as a coat hanger. waste of money. also most who i know buy it and are no where near the standard to use it.
But hey it´s the Ip Man feel....   Feckin wise up if you do get a dummy go for the Bob.


----------



## Martial D (May 26, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> no substitute for a real training partner. Dummy or no Dummy. Don´t understand why all these guys go crazy over a wooden dummy. probably will sit in a corner being used as a coat hanger. waste of money. also most who i know buy it and are no where near the standard to use it.
> But hey it´s the Ip Man feel....   Feckin wise up if you do get a dummy go for the Bob.


The Bob helps range and accuracy a lot. The wooden man only really helps your wingchun form. I guess it depends what you find more valuable.


----------



## RagingBull (May 26, 2021)

Martial D said:


> The Bob helps range and accuracy a lot. The wooden man only really helps your wingchun form. *I guess it depends what you find more valuable.*


real fighting? so i will go with Bob


----------



## jergar (May 26, 2021)

Talisker said:


> If someone was wanting to learn and practice Wing Chun at home due to the Covid lockdown. If you could only buy one or the other which would you think is the better option to buy for yourself and why?
> 
> Either a Wing Chun wooden Dummy
> Or
> ...


Hi depends on what you want to learn. The wing chin dummy can teach you how to block and move . It will teach you distance and toughen your arms and legs. Go online and find a  book or video or dvd to show you how. Bob is really a heavy bag that looks like a human you can learn where targets are and how to hit them. The wing chun dummy will help you learn more in the long run. Wing chun is a linear art, you move on straight lines, but you can add angle movements to your training to give you more options if you ever have to use what you are learning. Hope this helps .


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 26, 2021)

jergar said:


> The wing chin dummy can teach you how to block and move .


Are you saying that the WC dummy is good to train defense (such as how to block a punch), and not good to train offense (such as how to knock your opponent down)?

- WC talks about Tan Shou, Fu Shou, Bon Shou (defense skill). 
- Boxing talks about jab, cross, hook, uppercut (offense skill).

Why?


----------



## Jules Vincent (May 26, 2021)

Talisker said:


> If someone was wanting to learn and practice Wing Chun at home due to the Covid lockdown. If you could only buy one or the other which would you think is the better option to buy for yourself and why?
> 
> Either a Wing Chun wooden Dummy
> Or
> ...


Similiar dilemma T but opted for the Bob XL (striking) and a 6 x 8ft mirror (forms) mounted on the wall in my downstairs gym.  As background I started learning Wing Chun about 6 months ago - I go 2x per week.  The school has 4 Dummies but since I'm a relative newbie I don't spend much time working them.  

As to "Big Bob"...I workout with him 3-4x per week - bare hands. I usually start with 200 meridian punches with a heavy focus on structure, then 3-5, 3min rounds of targeted strikes - BoB is ideal for throwing shovel hooks and uppercuts. I also practice palm & elbow strikes, as well as all manner of strikes to the throat, neck and eyes. I then finish-up with an additional 200 meridian punches 

I looked at the Wavemaster XL but I opted for BoB primarily for its anatomical design.  I also considered a heavy bag but "CINCHOUSE" was not onboard with ceiling/wall mounts.  

As for the Dummy, I definitely plan to purchase one w/in the next year.  Whatever you decide to get just make sure you put it to good use!  Cheers!


----------



## jergar (May 26, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Are you saying that the WC dummy is good to train defense (such as how to block a punch), and not good to train offense (such as how to knock your opponent down)?
> 
> - WC talks about Tan Shou, Fu Shou, Bon Shou (defense skill).
> - Boxing talks about jab, cross, hook, uppercut (offense skill).
> ...


Since the wing chun dummy is stationary and your not , you can practice stepping on 45 degree angles to the outside or straight in , block and strike. Of course your not going to knock it down, but there is a leg do you could practice leg sweeps on . You know it’s for solo training and it has its place but doesn’t replace a good work out partner. Depends on your training goals  I guess.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (May 26, 2021)

To tell you the truth I have had both but probably the best training aid besides a partner is a sheet of 3/4 inch plywood with vener surface.  Just slap some sticky sander pads on it on the six gates and lean it against the wall. You will end up using it about 6 months till your comfortable with sticking at the points and doing your form to the points then you can get rid of it. The dummy and Bob are great conventional peices if you entertain guests in which a dummy offers alot more wow. But as for training there both extremely limited in terms of working drills sets etc.. as your kung-fu grows you will learn double handed exercises where say your doing lap sau and Fook sau double jut sau to lap sau Fook sau on the other side. A dummy isn't going to ever be straight on and you can't even do the technique on a bag. So I'd say it's a conventional peice to have either because once you start working fighting techniques and blending the forms together and creating structures that merge all the training devices are like lifting cardboard boxes there weird heavy and not ergonomically designed for the purpose.  But starting out we all have this fantasy of shaw brothers movies that some implement is going to make us part of the five deadly venoms but the truth is not as fascinating as the fiction.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 26, 2021)

jergar said:


> Since the wing chun dummy is stationary and your not , you can practice stepping on 45 degree angles to the outside or straight in , block and strike. Of course your not going to knock it down, but there is a leg do you could practice leg sweeps on . You know it’s for solo training and it has its place but doesn’t replace a good work out partner. Depends on your training goals  I guess.


I may be the first person who owned a WC dummy in Texas. Back in 1973, I found a telephone pole. I put it on a spring and set on a metal plate. I then used rubber to build the body and head. I even put some fur around the chest so I could punch on it with full power. It cost me about $300 to build my WC dummy back in 1973.

I like the WC dummy leg training. When I run my shinbone into the leg of my WC dummy, it was a great feeling. For the arm training, I can use downward parry, punch, or switch hands punch. Since I put rubber around the head of my WC dummy, I could punch with full power. Even today, I still don't understand why the WC dummy doesn't have rubber outside layer on it.

One day I tried to fix some water leak on the roof. Someone broke into my Kung Fu school. He kneed down in front of my WC dummy in my Kung Fu school. He thought that was the God that I worship in my Kung Fu school (my WC dummy was huge). My Kung Fu school was just 2 blocks away from the Austin Mental hospital (the same place as the TKD master Jhoon Rhee had his 1st TKD school in Austin, Tx).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 26, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> real fighting? so i will go with Bob


Since the post was a response to the OP, I suspect the “you” in question was also the OP. Your personal focus needn’t be the same.


----------



## Cragrat (May 27, 2021)

Talisker said:


> If someone was wanting to learn and practice Wing Chun at home due to the Covid lockdown. If you could only buy one or the other which would you think is the better option to buy for yourself and why?
> 
> Either a Wing Chun wooden Dummy
> Or
> ...


Don't know if this is too late or if it helps but here is my opinion. As some have stated , if you want to learn Wing Chun get the Mook Jong. This teaches you angulation and footwork. You can also develop your impact levels to softer means of entry and finally learn to work more close quarter. Study any info well if you train alone and take your time to develop skill. Hope this helps


----------



## RagingBull (May 27, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Since the post was a response to the OP, I suspect the “you” in question was also the OP. Your personal focus needn’t be the same.


well yeah...but if i want to utilize my time to the max i will not waste time on training i deem not necessary for real outside fighting.  as far as conditioning forearms goes i train with weights & do heavy lifting. Forearms with Barbell reverse curls.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 27, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> well yeah...but if i want to utilize my time to the max i will not waste time on training i deem not necessary for real outside fighting.  as far as conditioning forearms goes i train with weights & do heavy lifting. Forearms with Barbell reverse curls.


Sure. And exactly none of that relates to the question of the OP.


----------



## RagingBull (May 27, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Sure. And exactly none of that relates to the question of the OP.


well chief i was replying to the post of Martial D so i think you have missed that.


----------

